# Tenkara Angeln



## DerAnglerOderSo (31. August 2013)

Hallo Community,
Ich bin neu hier und habe eine einfache, wenn auch etwas speziellere Frage:
Kann man mit Tenkara Ruten am Rhein angeln?
Tenkare  sind teleskop Ruten, welche auf ca. 3meter ausfahrbar sind und ohne  Rolle genutzt wereden, Lediglich eine Rute, eine Schnur !und! eine  Fliege. Das ganze ist eine alte Japanische Angelkunst.

Ich habe  das Thema mal hier rein geschrieben, da ich nicht weis wo es am besten  passt. Ich denke dabei an Buhnenfelder und an Stellen (oft bei  Bootsanlegeplätzen) Wo wenig bis keine Strömung ist. 

Ich danke bei Hilfe !

Grüße !


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. September 2013)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Geht sicherlich, allerdings wäre das am Rhein nicht grade die Methode meiner Wahl.
Man ist ja was die Wurfweite betrifft recht eingeschränkt, mit der 13' Rute und langer Schnur fischt man ja trotzdem auf max 10m ( Fischen mit Schnüren die deutlich länger als die Rute sind macht imo aber recht wenig Spaß)

Wenn du Spots hast an denen die Fische in dieser Distanz stehen und wo auch die größe der zu erwartenden Beute halbwegs passt dann sollte das gehen. 

Eventuell ne Rute wie die Daiwa Kiyose 43MF oder 53MF nehmen, die haben ja schon ne ganze Ecke mehr Reichweite und werden auch mal mit  Fischen wie Barben, größeren Döbeln etc. fertig


----------



## guttata (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo,

da wäre natürlich erst einmal die Frage wo am Rhein Du das planen würdest. In der Gegend um Freiburg hast Du in einigen Zonen sehr gute Voraussetzungen für diese Methode. Aber sobald er schiffbar ist, kannste das vergessen. Ich fische sehr oft im Rhein (Karlsruhe/Speyer, nur mit der Fliegenrute) und es ist schon sehr speziell. Denn Du musst eigentlich bis auf das Welsfischen immer am Boden "rumkratzen" und das ist mit Tenkara bei Wasserständen von 2-4m nicht lösbar.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## dr. steel (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo,
Historie und Nostalgie in allen Ehren, aber Tenkara ist angelerisch und intelektuell für uns Europäer totaler Unsinn!

Als nächstes werden dann noch Elastics eingebaut, damit man auch größere Fische bändigen kann.

Ich warte noch auf Spey-Cast à la Tankara und Hechtstreamern mit Tankara.

Man muss nicht jeden Unsinn, der uns da präsentiert wird auch mitmachen.

Als esoterischer Weg zu meinem "Inneren Fisch", gern mittels Meditation - okay.

Aber zum Fischen eine Schnapsidee!

fish hard - life is short
Wolfgang


----------



## guttata (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

@Wolfgang: Thema verfehlt! Die Frage war nicht, ob Du das gut findest, sondern ob die Technik für den Rhein geeignet sein könnte...

off Toppic an: Ansonsten teile ich Deine Meinung. off Toppic out

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Daniel1983 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Dr. stell, du hättest es nicht besser sagen können!

ich hoffe diese bescheuerte "Modeerscheinung" verschwindet so schnell wie sie gekommen ist! 

Zum Thema zurück, im Rhein sinnlos! Fische selber im Rhein bei Rastatt mit der Fliege und unter Schnurklasse 7 und teilweise Schussköpfen ist da nix zu holen... je nach Zielfisch natürlich!

TL


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

@dr. steel: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...

Große Fische lassen sich auch ohne irgendnen Elastics Kram mit den passenden Tenkara(bzw. Keiryu) Ruten befischen und selbst mit den normalen Tenkara Ruten die ja eher für Forellen im 30er Bereich ausgelegt sind kann man größere Überraschung meist noch bewältigen.

Ich bin der Meinung das diese Methode an eingen Gewässern dem konventionellem Fliegenfischen durchaus überlegen ist z.B. bei der Pocket Water Fischerei in Bergbächen.


----------



## Bungo (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*



dr. steel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Historie und Nostalgie in allen Ehren, aber Tenkara ist angelerisch und intelektuell für uns Europäer totaler Unsinn!
> 
> Als nächstes werden dann noch Elastics eingebaut, damit man auch größere Fische bändigen kann.
> ...



|good:

Mal im Ernst, wenn jemand an einem kleinen Bach ohne großartig Bewuchs fischt, wie z.B. im Hochgirge, dann kann er gerne damit Angeln.

An vielen Bächen die normal bewachsen, und an allen die stark bewachsen sind, ist es total ungeeignet, da einfach aufgrund der langen Ruten kein Drill, kein dirigieren, und kein sauberes Landen des Fisches möglich ist.

Aber es ist teilweise wirklich so, dass die Leute auf die Idee kommen, damit an größere Flüsse zu gehen!
Und wann immer ich mit größeren Fischen rechnen muss, dann ist das einfach dem Lebewesen Fisch gegenüber respektlos und menschlich total bescheuert, wenn ich wissentlich einen Abriss hinnehme und der Fisch den Haken im Maul mit sich rumschleppt.
Denn nicht jeder Fisch den man mit der Fliege fängt, auch wenn das viele Fliegenfischer glauben, lässt sich auf wenigen Metern dirigieren..

Und nachher nimmt am Buhnenkopf doch mal die Barbe, der Karpfen,...
Mit einer Vernünftigen Rolle und einem halbwegs ordentlichen Vorfach hat in diesem Fall aber wenigstens jeder Fliegenfischer der anständig drillen kann eine Chance auf eine saubere Landung des Fisches!


----------



## Lenzibald (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Servus.
Was ist dann mit den Stippern sind die auch alle bekloppt und irre ? Tenkara ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als Stippfischen statt Pose und Haken  nimmt man halt ne Fliege. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Wie gesagt mit den schweren Keiryu Ruten gehen die Amis gezielt auf Karpfen und Großforellen, Abrisse gibt es da wohl relativ wenig.

Aber du hast insofern recht: wenn man mit Tenkara viel zu große Fische hakt dann reißen die idr. in der ersten Flucht ab.
Andererseits: Wer in der gleichen Situation mit ner #3er Fliegenrute (oder noch deutlich niedriger) Fischt, der wird den Fisch zwar seltener abreißen, dafür allerdings ne halbe Ewigkeit lang Drillen (und dann idr. Trotzdem Zurücksetzen).
Ob da das Abreißen für den Fisch nicht vielleicht sogar schonender ist |kopfkrat.

Und nein Tenkara ist kein Stippen nur weil man ne unberingte Rute verwendet #q
Da könnt ich auch sagen Fliegenfischen ist quasi das gleiche wie Spinnfischen nur mit ner dickeren Schnur und ner Fliege vorne dran.


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*



> Und nein Tenkara ist kein Stippen nur weil man ne unberingte Rute verwendet



Vor einigen Jahren, noch in den bayerischen Alpen wohnend, hatte ich mal die Gelegenheit, dieses Tenkara auszuprobieren. In der Praxis an kleinen Gebirgsbächen läuft es aber auf eine reine "Stipperei" hinaus und es ist vor allem sehr schnell zu erlernen. Viel schneller, als der Umgang mit einer klassichen Fliegenrute. Es macht Spass, hat aber, zumindest für mich, eher so den leichten Anstrich von "Ferienangeln". Ich würde es sicher wieder mal machen, aber ebenso sicher kein Geld dafür ausgeben wollen.


----------



## Daniel1983 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Amis fischen damit auf Karpfen... na das wundert mich nicht im geringsten! Die fischen ja auch mit Pfeil und Bogen auf die armen Wesen und machen sich keine Platte was die arme Kreatur da mitmacht! 

Wenn man sich die utube Videos anschaut aus Japan dann fischen die auf Forellen die nicht wirklich größer sind als 15 cm, da kann man die Sache ja verstehen! Aber in unseren Breitengraden wo auch mal 50+ Fische beißen ist diese Methode absoluter Quatsch!


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Amerikanesen als einen Gradmesser für irgendetwas, Schwachsinn exclusive, zu nehmen, ist ja schon grundsätzlich mal falsch. Aber für Bergbacherl, wo eine 30er schon als kapital gilt, ist es durchaus im Rahmen des gut machbaren.


----------



## T2sCorp (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*



Daniel1983 schrieb:


> Amis fischen damit auf Karpfen... na das wundert mich nicht im geringsten! Die fischen ja auch mit Pfeil und Bogen auf die armen Wesen und machen sich keine Platte was die arme Kreatur da mitmacht!
> 
> Wenn man sich die utube Videos anschaut aus Japan dann fischen die auf Forellen die nicht wirklich größer sind als 15 cm, da kann man die Sache ja verstehen! Aber in unseren Breitengraden wo auch mal 50+ Fische beißen ist diese Methode absoluter Quatsch!



Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Amis ne Menge unfug betreiben. Tenkara fischen ist doch nicht nur für Fische bis 15cm gut. Es ist einfach eine etwas andere Art des Fischens und je nach Vorfach sind Fische bis 1 Kilo denke ich gut zu händeln.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*



Daniel1983 schrieb:


> Aber in unseren Breitengraden wo auch mal 50+ Fische beißen ist diese Methode absoluter Quatsch!



Zum einen, in den Bächen für die diese Methode eigentlich gedacht ist dürften 50er Fische eher die krasse Ausnahme sein, das man an der Puffstrecken von Traun oder Möhne nicht damit fischen sollte dürfte jedem klar sein.

Zum anderen, wenn mal ne große Forelle beißt dann ist das auch kein Weltuntergang, diese 55er ausnem kleinen bach habe ich zumindest rausbekommen, abgerissen ist mir noch keine und an der #3er Rute die ich an so Bächen ansonsten fische hätte der Drill eher länger gedauert, mit den langen tenkara Ruten kann man die Fische nähmlich ständig aus der Balance bringen und aus der anderen Richtung Druck ausüben, und die Weiche Rute wirkt als würden sie gegen ein Gummiband anschwimmen...
http://*ih.us/a/img202/8008/q6zj.jpg


edit: Und z.B. hier siehts jetzt nicht so aus als wären die Ruten mitm Karpfendrill überfordert. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX4s37mNqHo


----------



## Bobster (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Mich beschäftigt dieses Thema auch schon seit längerem.

 Gibt es neues aus der Praxis für die Praxis ?

 Abgegoogelt habe ich mich schon-Danke 
 'möchte aber lieber Eure Erfahrungen zum Thema hören aber
 bitte keine geistigen Ergüsse von Leuten die jemanden kennen der einen Freund hat und dessen Frau
 in kleinen Bachgumpen hinterm Haus kleine jignymphen badet :q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

War Anfang des Jahres mit der Tenkara Rute an nem kleinen bach in der Eifel unterwegs, ich verlinke einfach mal den bericht:
http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=18356#p308007
hoffentlich klappt das so, ansonsten poste ichs nochmal hier komplett.

Ansonsten habe ich mit der Tenkara Rute dieses Jahr schon einige schöne Alande bis ca. 40cm und einige große Rotfedern erwischt wenn ich beim Fliegenfischen auf Hecht mal für ne halbe Stunde Pause gemacht habe.

Ich kann diese Angelei nur empfehlen, ist ziehmlich entspanntes und genial einfaches Fischen.


----------



## Bobster (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Danke für die Verlinkung zu Deinem sehr interessanten Bericht.

 Das Thema lässt mich doch irgendwie nicht los
 und ich sehe "Handlungsbedarf" :q


----------



## Aeneas63 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Auch wenn ich hier Neuling bin und mich noch nicht vorgestellt habe, möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle an der Diskussion beteiligen.
Tenkara ist eine mehrere hundert Jahre alte Technik - und man sollte sie nicht verteufeln, blos weil man sie nicht kennt oder weil man sie als klassischer Fliegenfischer ablehnt.

Auf die ursprüngliche Frage gemünzt: Tenkara ist zwar für kleine Bäche und dort auf Fische unter 1 Kilo konzipiert worden, aber sie ist prinzipiell für jedes Gewässer geeignet. Vorausgesetzt der Zielfisch findet sich in der begrenzten Reichweite und ist mit der Rute zu handlen. Sonst ist es nicht waidgerecht.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: erst ausprobieren und dann urteilen. Mein Vereinsgewässer ist ein sehr kleiner Bach. Mit Spinnern ist hier nicht viel zu machen und gegen eine normale Fliegenrute spricht so einiges, z.B. die Kosten und die Technik. Mit meiner Tenkara-Rute gelingt es mir aber immer wieder eindrucksvolle Bachforellen und Bachsaiblinge zu fangen. Schnell, kostengünstig und extrem waidgerecht.


----------



## Bobster (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*



Aeneas63 schrieb:


> Mit meiner Tenkara-Rute gelingt es mir aber immer wieder eindrucksvolle Bachforellen und Bachsaiblinge zu fangen. Schnell, kostengünstig und extrem waidgerecht.




 Den Rest Deines Aufsatzes spare ich mir....|gaehn:
 Wissen wir hier in diesem Tröt doch schon alle....:q

 Interessanter wäre es wenn du mal einig Fangfotos oder Fotos des Gewässers einstellen könntest.
 ...und noch interessanter würde ich Deine Materialzusammenstellung finden;
 Also Rute, Schnur, etc.,

 Danke #h


----------



## Peter_H (2. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo Leute

Ich bin neu im Forum und bin aufgrund dieses Threads darauf gestossen. 
Bobster trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf mit der Bemerkung, dass hier Handlungsbedarf besteht. Ich will versuchen mal ein paar Gedanken dazu los zu werden:
Ich angle seit diesem Frühling praktisch nur noch mit der Tenkara-Rute und habe einen riesen Spass dabei. Zugegeben, ich befische ausschliesslich Bergbäche.
Und für diese ist Tenkara konzipiert und ideal, immer vorausgesetzt, dass man das richtige Material am richtigen Ort korrekt einsetzt. Aber das gilt wohl für jede Technik. 
Ich sehe keinen Grund irgendeine Technik zu verteufeln, nur weil man selbst andere bevorzugt.

Was die Grösse der Fische angeht, so gibt es auch hier unterschiedliches Material. Niemand würde in einem Fluss mit Fischen von 50+ mit einer 3m Tenkara-Rute mit einer 5:5 Aktion erfolgreich fischen wollen. Es gibt aber durchaus Ruten, die für solche Gewässer geeignet sind.
Was das abreissen angeht, so ist ein perfektes Tenkara-Tackle mit einem konischen Vorfach ausgestattet. Dies hat zur Folge, dass, falls tatsächlich ein Fisch mal abreisst, das Vorfach an der dünnsten Stelle reisst und das ist unmittelbar beim Haken.
Ich fische ausschliesslich ohne Widerhaken (ist bei uns Pflicht) somit kann sich ein Fisch recht schnell von einem abgerissenen Haken befreien.
In meinen Gewässern sind 35er bereits recht ansehnlich und damit ist meine 3,6m Rute mit einer weichen Aktion von 4:6 ideal.

Als Köder gibt es eine grosse Anzahl an verschiedenen Tenkara-Spezifischen Nassfliegen, es kann aber auch mit Trockenfliege, Nymphen oder gar mit Streamer gefischt werden.

Die Länge der Rute kann tatsächlich an gewissen stark verwachsenen Stelen ein Problem sein. Hier gilt es mit verschiedenen Trickwürfen zu experimentieren, oder halt auch mal die Stelle zu wechseln. Auch mit jeder anderen Methode kann man kaum alle Stellen befischen.

Tenkara kann wohl (richtig angewandt) als eine sehr schonende Art des Angelns angesehen werden.

Falls Interesse werde ich hier gerne auch mal mein Material vorstellen, damit man sich ein Bild davon machen kann.
Fangbilder werde ich allerdings nicht zeigen, für mcih ist ein gefangener Fisch keine Trophäe sondern die Krönung eines ohnehin schon schönen Tages am Bach.

Eins noch: Ich behaupte nicht, dass Tenkara das einzige richtige ist. Ich selber habe aber damit eine Technik gefunden, die mir unheimlich Spass macht und die äusserst schonend für den Fisch ist. 

Soviel mal von meiner Seite zu Tenkara!

Freundliche Grüsse
Peter


----------



## Bobster (2. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Leute.......
 hier braucht sich keiner rechtfertigen.
 Auch brauchen wir hier keine Diskussion über das Für und Wieder...

 Der Tröt lautet "Tenkara Angeln" :m

 Gerne würde ich etwas über das verwendete Material, (Ruten, Stärke, etc.,) erfahren.....es brauchen auch keine  Fangbilder gepostet werden.

 Wer mit Tenkara Ruten angelt,
 kann doch hier einfach mal seine Ausrüstung vorstellen...ist doch interessant #6

 Alle anderen die meinen hier Ihren geistigen, philosophischen
 Dünnsch.... loslassen zu müssen,
 sollen sich vom Acker machen :q


----------



## Torkel (2. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Ich schließe mich Bobstar an! In allen Punkten! Mich würden dazu Bilder von deinen Flüssen erfreuen,bitte bitte


----------



## Peter_H (3. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo

Also, dann will ich der Bitte gerne nachkommen.
Voruasschicken muss ich, dass ich beim Fischen nie eine Kamera dabei habe und daher die Fotos mit der Handyamera gemacht habe, also nicht die beste Qualität.
Foto 1 Rute zusammengefahren, Futteral und Transportrohr
Foto 2 Das gesamte erforderliche Tackle:
Rute, Fliegendose, Hauptschnur geflochten Kevlar aufgerollt (Blauer Schnurhalter), Hauptschnur "Level Line" aus Fluorcarbon (orange) Vorfach-Silch (FC) für den Notfall, konisches Vorfach (im Plastikbeutel)
Foto 3 Die häufigst verwendeten Fliegen
Foto 4 Die Rute ausgefahren
Die restlichen Fotos sind Impressionen an den meistbefischten Gewässern, alles Bergbäche im Berner Oberland, Schweiz.
Hier fange ich in erster Linie Bachforellen zwischen 20 und 35cm und ab und zu ein Bachsaibling, ähnliche Grössen.
Die Gewässer werden meist von Gletschern gespiesen und führen in den Sommermonaten daher häufig eher milchiges Wasser.
Bis im Juni und ab September sind sie meist glasklar.
Die Breite der Bäche ist so zwischen 2 und 8m, die Wassertiefe durchschnittlich wohl unter 20cm, Pools können aber durchaus 3 bis 4m tief sein.
Interessante Seiten zum Thema:
Tenkarausa
Tenkara-Fishing
Tenkara Times

Ich hoffe, damit etwas Licht ins Dunkle gebracht zu haben

Freundliche Grüsse
Peter


----------



## Peter_H (3. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hier noch die Bach-Impressionen


----------



## Peter_H (3. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Noch was zum Material:
Die Ruten sind ausschliesslich Teleskop-Ruten, meist aus Kohlefaser.
Sie sind in Längen von ca. 3,0 bis 4,5m erhältlich. Das Gewicht, abhängig von Länge und Qualität beträgt zwischen 50 und 100g.
Die Aktion wird im Zahlenverhältnis angegeben und bezieht sich auf die "Härte" der Rute. 5:5 ist sehr weich, 8:2 sehr hart. Eine HArte Rute ist für grössere Fische ausgelegt, ist aber auch weniger sensibel.

Wurfleinen gibt es grundsätzlich zwei verschiedene:
Die traditionelle ist heute eine konische geflochtene Schnur aus Kevlar, die sogenannte Level-Line ist aus Fluorcarbon mit einem Spezifischen Gewicht von um 1,78.
Die Schnur wird meisten etwa in Rutenlänge gewählt udn mit einem konischen Vorfach aus FC von ca. 1,2m Länge versehen.
Fliegen gibt es haufenweise verschiedene. Traditionell wird mit einer Nassfliege gefischt, die etwa eine HAndbreite unter der Wasseroberfläche geführt wird. Wie oben bereits erwähnt, sind aber viele andere Köder auch möglich. Es kann experimentiert werden.

So, ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen

LG
Peter


----------



## Peter_H (3. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Sorry, habe die Grafick vergessen an zu hängen:
Quelle: Tenkarausa, bzw. Hebeisen-fishing


----------



## Bobster (3. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo Peter,
 vielen Dank für Deine Infos...die erst einmal alle gelesen werden müssen |supergri

 Sicherlich melde ich mich später noch einmal
 mit gezielten Fragen hier an Dich.

 #h


----------



## ulf (16. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo Peter

Mein Interesse hast Du auf jeden Fall schon mal geweckt |supergri.  Nur zum reinschnuppern wollte ich aber nicht gleich in die ganze  Ausrüstung investieren. Daher hab ich mir überlegt, ob man eine  Tenkara-Schnur nicht einfach an einer leichte Match-Rute befestigen kann  und dann einfach mal damit am nächsten Bach los zieht. Da wären für  Schnur, Vorfach und ein paar Fliegenmuster erst mal nicht so viel  auszugeben. 
Bei der Schnur würden mich aber noch infos  interessieren, was die als Tenkara-Schnur auszeichnet. Also nicht ob  traditionell oder monofil, sondern eher was daran genau die Eigenschaft  ist, daß sie für's Tenkara-Anglen geeignet ist (vielleicht besonders  weich, oder schwer oder ... ). 
Läßt sich da evtl. aus dünner geflochtener Schnur eine provisorische Tenkaraschnur verdrillen ?

Danke und Gruß Ulf


----------



## GoFlyFishing (16. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo Ulf, 

ich praktiziere kein Tenkara, aber kann dir sagen, wenn du zb "tenkara starter set" oder ähnliches googelst, kommst du auf Angebote von Rute, Schnur, Vorfach, Fliegen etc inkl. für um 150€. 

Sicher werden die Profis zu teurerem Gerät raten, aber vielleicht ist das ja trotzdem eine Überlegung wert für dich. 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## ulf (16. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hi Simon

Danke, aber das Kit für 159 Euro hab ich auch schon gesehen. Nur um mal zu schaun, ob's Spaß macht ist mir das aber (noch) zu viel. Bei der doch recht überschaubaren Tenkara-Gemeinde weis ich auch nicht, ob ich das ggf. wieder verkauft bekomme. Und für ein Angelset, bei dem ja (prinzipbedingt) noch nicht mal ne Rolle dabei ist, finde ich das nicht wirklich günstig.

Aber wie schon gesagt, Interesse ist geweckt und reizen würde es mich schon mal.

Schau mer mal, 
Gruß Ulf


----------



## Peter_H (16. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo Ulf

Guckst Du hier!
für 89 Euronen kriegst Du da eine erstklassige Einsteiger-Ausrüstung von guter Qualität. Das Set ist als sehr gut und empfehlenswert bekannt. Ich selber habe es nicht, aber ich denke, das lohnt sich alleweil.
Und der Anbieter ist sehr seriös und versendet zu fairen Bedingungen und schnell.

Mit einer "normalen" Rute wirst Du alleine schon wegen dem Gewicht bei entsprechender Länge kaum Spass finden. Und dann sollte sie auch entsprechend sensibel sein.

Was Deine Frage zu den Schnüren angeht, so kann ich Dir offen gestanden keine Vergleiche zu den klassischen Fliebenschnüren nennen, da ich diese nicht kenne.
Eine Traditional-Line ist konisch und gewöhnlich 11 Fuss lang geflochten, mit eingearbeiteten Schlaufen an beiden Enden zur Montage an der Liliane (Rutenspitze), bzw. des Vorfaches. Dieses ist gewöhnlich auch konisch gezogen und um 1,2m lang.

Ich empfehle Dir, falls Dich die Technik tatsächlich reizt die Investition!
Falls Du weitere Fragen hast, dann melde Dich ungeniert!

LG
Peter


----------



## ulf (16. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo Peter

Die Seite kannte ich zwar schon, aber das Set am Ende hab ich total übersehen. Das klingt auf jeden Fall schon mal nicht schlecht.

Danke Und Gruß Ulf


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Alternative Ruten würde ich eher nicht empfehlen.
Die Tenkara Ruten sind so fein das sie sich mit den dünnen Schnüren schon vernünftig aufladen, das tun normale Ruten idr. nicht.

Als Schnur kann man im prinzip ganz normales Fluo Carbon nehmen in stärken zwischen 0,30 und 0,45mm je nach Rute und gefischter Schnurlänge. Aus unterschiedlichen Durchmessern kann man sich auch verjüngte Schnüre basteln.
Die im Handel erhältlichen level lines sind im prinzip nichts anderes, der einzige unterschied ist das diese gefärbt sind. dies macht gezielte präsentation und Bisserkennung allerdings WESENTLICH einfacher, daher ist es schon sinnvoll sich eine gefärbte zu kaufen.

Bei der Schnur ist es wichtig das diese bei geringem Durchmesser viel wiegt, daher wird auch FC und nicht Mono verwendet.

Ich würd mir einfach so ein Set zum Testen bestellen, ich hab meine erste Tenkara Rute anfang des jahres verkauft um mir eine mit Zoom zu holen und bin sie ohne großartigen Wertverlust losgeworden und das nach einem Jahr fischen...


----------



## ulf (18. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo

Ja, das Gebastel laß ich dann doch lieber. Das Set und eine Ersatz-Spitze sind bestellt. Im oben verlinkten Shop sind Sie sehr bemüht. Da kamen sogar am Sonntag schon die Antworten auf ne Rückfrage :m. Die zahlreichen Videos sind auch schon mal ganz gut für den Bewegungsablauf.
Bin mal gespannt .. #h. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Bobster (18. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

....und bitte hier posten...

 Danke


----------



## Peter_H (19. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Klasse Ulf
Zeig doch das Material wenn Du es hast hier und/oder in der Interessengemeinschaft!
Für den Bewegungsablauf und die Techniken kann ich Dir folgende Videos sehr empfehlen:
http://www.tenkarausa.com/myportfolio/how-to-cast-with-tenkara/
http://www.tenkarausa.com/myportfolio/techniques-for-tenkara/
Es sind dort noch zahlreiche weitere Videos zu sehen!

Viel Spass dabei
Peter


----------



## ulf (23. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo

Meine ersten Gehversuche hab ich heute mal hinter mich gebracht. Unser "Salmonidenbach" hat schon mal sehr viel weniger Stellen, wo man wirklich so viel Platz hat, daß man gut mit der Tenkara-Rute arbeiten kann, als ich gedacht habe. Das bringt mich gleich zu meiner nächsten Erkenntnis: ohne Wathose ist das alles sehr eingeschränkt. Das wird bestimmt die nächste Anschaffung. Was man auch am Wasser habe sollte ist Vorfachmaterial. Das vertüddelt doch schneller als man denkt und im Gegensatz zur Hauptschnur reicht schon ein unbemerkter Knoten, und man bekommt den nicht mehr auf. Die für meine Begriffe doch ein wenig steife Hauptschnur ist da mit dem größeren Durchmesser weit weniger anfällig.
Das Einsteigerset von Tenkaratimes ist so weit ganz gut. Nicht so optimal sind die Kunststofbügel zum, aufwickeln der Schnur. Von der Funktion sind die eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber die Schnur merkt sich die Form doch recht stark. 

Zur eigentlichen Angelei kann ich sagen, daß man schon ein wenig üben muß, aber die ersten guten und zielgenauen Würfe kommen doch recht bald. Manche gehen aber total in die Hose, und da fehlt mir so ein wenig noch der Grund ... man kann sich eben immer ein wenig schlecht selber zuschaun  und ob man dann sieht was man falsch gemacht hat, ist die nächste Frage.

Ich bleib aber dran und berichte weiter.

Gruß Ulf

Ach ja ich hab mit einer Nymphe geangelt und konnte eine kleine Laube zum Landgang überreden und hatte für ein paar Sekunden auch ne schöne Forelle am Band. Die Bisserkennung ist auch noch so ein Punkt, wo ich noch .....

PS ich bitte auch um ein wenig Nachsicht, weil ich mit Fliegenfischen absoluter Neuling bin #t.


----------



## Peter_H (23. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo Ulf

Na, dann bist Du mit Deinen ersten Gehversuchen schon weiter gekommen als ich damals. Ich hatte bei den ersten drei Versuchen nicht einen Fischkontakt…
Was die Wathose angeht, gebe ich Dir recht, die sind wohl (fast) unabdingbar.
Was verwendest Du für Vorfächer? Am besten eignen sich konische etwa 120cm lange Vorfächer. Diese sind zwar teuer, aber vertüddeln wesentlich weniger. Abgesehen davon, wenn es mal einen Knoten darin hat kann man getrost weiter angeln, das macht nichts. Wenn es dann zu viele sind wird's schon schwierig.
Wie ich sehe ist beim Starter-Kit eine Level-Line dabei? Mit dieser ist es doch etwas schwieriger zu angeln wie mit der geflochtenen Traditionellen. Diese nimmt auch die Form der Schnurhalter nicht an. Falls Du demnächst irgendwo Material bestellst empfehle ich Dir, eine Traditional-Line mit zu bestellen. (Die von Tenkaratimes schätze ich für gut ein) Mit dieser lässt sich das Werfen wesentlich einfacher üben.
Die Bisserkennung ist in der Tat eine Erfahrungssache. Aber wenn man es mal "im Griff hat" wir auch die Aussteiger-Quote kleiner.

Ich bin gespannt auf Deine weiteren Erfahrungen.

Freundliche Grüsse
Peter


----------



## ulf (23. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hi Peter

Beim Vorfach wollte ich eigentlich erst mal zu "normalen" 0,14 oder 0,16 Flourcarbon greifen. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Peter_H (23. August 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo Ulf

geht auch, wenn Du es nicht zu lang nimmst. Aber ein konisches Vorfach überträgt die Energie besser bis zur Spitze, also zur Fliege und dadurch streckt es sich besser durch. Dies hat weniger "vertüddeln" zur Folge. Aber ich hatte auch schon mit normalem FC 0,14er geangelt. Die konischen sind halt schweineteuer.
(und ich hatte auch schon mit dem konischen ein knuddelmuddel#t )
Ist übrigens derselbe Grund, warum eine geflochtene konische Hauptschnur sich besser eignet zum anfangen. Sie lassen sich einfach besser werfen. Aber wenn man am Anfang mit dem "schwierigeren" Equipment lernt ist man auf jeden Fall auch gut bedient!

LG
Peter


----------



## Forellenberti (6. September 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo,

ich beginne mich für das Tenkaraangeln zu interessieren. Läßt sioch diese Methode mit jeder Fliegenart ausführen opder nur mit den süpeziellen Tenkarafliegen, welche angeboten werden?

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Peter_H (6. September 2014)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo Forellenberti

Die Tenkara-Spezifischen Nassfliegen sind sicherlich ein guter Grundstock. Ich habe die meisten Erfolge bisher mit denen gemacht.
Du kannst aber grundsätzlich jede Fliege und auch Nymphe oder sogar Streamer verwenden.
Mit der Trockenfliege kommt der eingeschränkte Radius etwas negativ zur Geltung. Heisst einfach, dass Du Dich noch mehr "anschleichen" musst. Geht aber durchaus und das Angeln auf Sicht ist ohnehin die geilste Art
Probier einfach aus, jeder macht seine eigenen Erfahrungen und die können durchaus 180 Grad umgekehrt zu anderen sein.

Freundliche Grüsse
Peter


----------



## Birger83 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Liebe Mitglieder,

ich erwäge mir für dieses Frühjahr eine Einsteigerausrüstung zu bestellen, um Tenkara mal auszuprobieren. Allerdings würde ich zu dem Einsteigerset von Tenkara Times gerne eine Traditional Line dazu bestellen. Auf der Seite kann ich jedoch keine eindeutige Bezeichnung als Traditional Line entdecken. Könnte es es sein, dass es sich bei der letzten Schnur auf der Seite um eine Traditional Line handelt und diese momentan ausverkauft ist?

http://www.tenkaratimes.com/tenkara-gear-storefront/deutch-tenkara-schnuren

Könnt ihr eventuell andere Hersteller empfehlen, bei denen ihr Schnüre bestellt habt?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Peter_H (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo Birger

Das ist eine traditionelle Schnur, eine geflochtene eben. Wobei sie allem Anschein nach nicht ausverkauft ist.
Diese ist aber aus Kevlar geflochten, daher ist sie etwas steifer wie diejenigen aus Unithread. Ich bevorzuge diese hier, habe sie auch selber getestet. Würde Dir mal die Allround empfehlen, die kannst Du auch mit den von TenkaraTimes mitgelieferten Fliegen fischen. Sie kostet zwar etwas mehr, aber zum Angeln ist sie top! Fast so gut wie die selber geflochtene:vik:
Ansonsten denke ich, dass das Set sehr interessant ist!
Falls Du magst, schriebe doch nach dem testen einen kleinen Testbericht in unserer IG!

Viel Spass mit der Tenkara-Rute, Du wirst sehen, es macht richtig Spass!

Freundliche Grüsse
Peter


----------



## Forellenberti (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo,

gibt es Literatur zum Tenkara-Angeln?

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Peter_H (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo Forellenberti

Leider gibt es meines Wissens keine Literatur in Deutsch.
In Englisch gibt es einige sehr wenige Bücher, die am besten über ebay erhältlich sind. Guckst Du hier
Ich selber habe dieses hier
Es ist aber, wenn man nicht fliessend englisch kann sehr schwierig zu lesen, es hat kaum hilfreiche Abbildungen und die Qualität als Buch überhaupt ist sehr schlecht.

Wobei ich mittlerweile der Meinung bin, dass es auch wenig zu schreiben gibt über das Thema, jeder findet seinen eigenen Weg und die Grundtechnik ist schnell gelernt. Alles weitere ist ohnehin nicht zu verallgemeinern, da jedes Gewässer anders ist und sich die Fische auch nie nach Lehrbuch verhalten. 

Ich empfehle DirDeine eigenen Erfahrunge zu machen. Macht ohnehin mehr Spass als in dieser Zeit Theorie zu wälzen:q

Freundliche Grüsse
Peter


----------



## Forellenberti (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo,

ich habe mir folgendes überlegt. Um als Neuling mir ein gewisses Grundwissen am Fliegenfischen anzueignen dachte ich mir ein Buch Fliegenfischen für Anfänger anzuschaffen.

Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen!

Mir geht es hauptsächlich um Dinge wie Fliegenmuster und welche Fliege für welchen Fisch und Situation.

Ich dachte dann das ganze für Tenkara als Angelvariante abzuwandeln, bei Youtube gibt es ja gute Videos.

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Peter_H (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo Forellenberti

Da kann ich Dir nichts empfehlen. 
Ich beobachte meine Umgebung und wähle das Fliegenmuster aufgrund der in diesem Bereich aktuell beobachteten "lebenden" Fliegen aus. Das hat bisher meistens recht gut funktioniert.
Setzt natürlich einen gewissen Grundstock an Fliegen voraus. Aber auch diese suche ich nach meinen Beobachtungen aus. Leider binde ich noch nicht selber. Aber was nicht ist kann noch werden|supergri

Eine Zusammenfassung von Deinen Erfahrungen wäre sicherlich interessant!

LG
Peter


----------



## GoFlyFishing (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo, 

ein geniales Buch zum Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen generell ist: 

"Das ist Fliegenfischen", von Hans Eiber, ca. 15 Euro. Empfehl ich immer wieder, weil völlig up to date und völlig übersichtlich. 

Ein kompakter bebilderter Einstiegsband: Equipment, Material, Taktik, Wurftechnik usw.. Auch eine Übersicht über Fliegenmuster- und typen findet sich dort, sowie Bindetipps und wie man sie fischt, was sie nachahmen etc. Sicher auch für Tenkara zu gebrauchen. 

Ansonsten gibts natürlich auch spezielle Fliegenbindebücher. Hier ist eine Übersicht mit zig Fliegenfischenbüchern + Inhalts-Beschreibungen, darunter Bindebücher mit Anleitungen, Reiseberichte, Zielfischbücher, Spezialthemen, Allgemeines, kurz: alles zum Fliegenfischen:
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/buecher.htm


Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Forellenberti (1. März 2015)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo Fliegenfischergemeinde,

meine Bücher sind da: 

Das ist Fliegenfischen von Hans Eiber und

Das grosse Fliegenlexikonvon Ingo Karwath

Jetzt habe ich einiges zu lesen.

Gruß und Petri Heil Forellenberti


----------



## Birger83 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo Tenkara-Gemeinde,

kennt ihr noch weitere gute Schnüre zum Tenkaraangeln und wenn ja, wo bestellt ihr diese? Weiter vorne hat Peter_H eine von finearts flyfishing empfohlen. Dort habe ich Ende März bestellt, aber bis heute weder Schnur noch ne Antwort auf meine Mail erhalten. Ich versuche heute mal dort anzurufen, würde die Schnur nämlich sehr gerne testen. Falls ihr andere Schnüre absolut empfehlen könnt, immer her damit. 

@Peter_H: Das mit der Vorstellung des Sets kann ich gerne machen, dann schick mir doch bitte mal eine PN, was da alles rein soll. Ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht und bin dazu ja auch noch Tenkara-Einsteiger. Reizen würde mich so ein Bereicht trotzdem.


----------



## Peter_H (17. April 2015)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo Birger

Das Axel Janousch von finearts sich nicht meldet erstaunt mich. Vielleicht ist er in Urlaub? Ruf ihn doch mal an!
Die geflochtene die bei Tenkara Times angeboten wird ist aus Kevlar. Für den Einstieg sicher geeignet, ich finde sie aber mittlerweile zu grob.
Wenn bei Finearts nichts mehr geht, dann melde Dich doch per PN bei mir, vielleicht lässt sich da was machen|rolleyes

Vorstellen des Set's und Deiner Erfahrungen, nchts einfacher als das...Paar Fotos, frei von der Leber weg schreiben, was für Produkte und welche Erfahrungen Du damit machst, und das kommt gut#6
Ich bin auch kein Profi, im Gegenteil. Aber hier erwartet auch keiner einen nobelpreisverdächtigen Beitrag!

Ich bin gespannt!

LG
Peter


----------



## Peter_H (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo liebe Tenkara-Fischer und interessierte. 
Nun steht es, unser erstes schweizerisches Tenkara-Treffen. 

Es findet statt am Samstag, 6. Juni 2015, Verschiebe-Datum 20. Juni 2015 im Berner Oberland. 
Es gibt kein Programm, es geht einfach darum, mit gleichgesinnten zu fischen und zu fachsimpeln. Material zu testen, zu experimentieren, und vielleicht sogar Fische zu fangen. 
Natürlich entstehen dadurch keine Kosten, Tagespatente könnten organisiert werden, diese kosten dann für den Kanton Bern Fr. 28.-- 

Bitte meldet Euch bei mir per PN an, damit wir wissen, wieviele nun definitiv dabei sein werden (Gewässer Ausweichmöglichkeiten bei hoher Teilnehmerzahl) 
Ich werde Euch dann den genauen Treffpunkt, Zeit und weitere Details mitteilen. 

Falls Interessierte ohne entsprechende Ausrüstung dabei sein möchten, dann teilt mir das frühzeitig mit. Ich selber kann mit einer Ausrüstung aushelfen, bei weiteren könnten wir ev. etwas organisieren. Auch eine eventuelle Unterkunft könnte organisiert werden.

Bitte habt Verständnis, dass wir in diesem Fall NUR mit Tenkara fischen wollen. Unsere Gewässer sind zu klein, als dass noch 10 oder 15 Spinn-/Fliegenfischer dabei sein könnten 

Für Fragen und Anregungen stehe ich gerne hier im Thread oder per PN zur Verfügung! 
Ich freue mich auf ein angeregtes Treffen! 

Freundliche Grüsse 
Peter


----------



## hirschkaefer (18. April 2017)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo. Gibt´s den TE noch?

Habe auch einiges Interesse an Tenkara-fischen. Als ich am Wochenende mit meiner Fliegenrute unterwegs war und auch ein paar Bafo´s überlisten konnte, habe ich mal für ne halbe Stunde einen Angler mit ner Tenkara-Rute zugeschaut. Was mir aufgefallen war, gerade in schwierigen Gewässerabschnitten (Gumpen, Kehrströmung, etc.) war es für den Typen um einiges einfacher, seine Fliegen zu präsentieren. Immerhin hatte er in der halben Stunde immerhin 10 Bafo´s am Haken, die sich bei dem eiskalten Wasser geschickt in irgendwelchen Verstecken verkrochen.
Hab mir überlegt, es mal mit ner Tenkararute zu testen. (nimmt ja wenig Platz weg). Wo bezieht ihr die Teile? Könnte ich ja direkt in Japan ordern. Zu Details wie Rutenlängen, Rutenaktion, Schnüre hab ich mich schon eingelesen....


----------



## Lajos1 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Hallo hirschkaefer,

ich sah mal einen Japaner in Österreich zu, dessen Rute war allerdings 3 Meter lang und bis auf den Rollenhalter genauso aufgebaut wie eine normale Fliegenrute, wie kommst Du darauf, dass die weniger Platz wegnimmt. Obwohl, auf einen Fliegenrute mehr oder weniger kommt es auch nicht an. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hirschkaefer (18. April 2017)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Weniger Platz beim Transport. Der Aufbau ist doch ähnlich wie bei Teleruten... Die Längen ausgezogen variieren so etwa von 2,70-4 Meter. Keine genaue Ahnung, wie lang die im zusammengeschobenen Zustand sind (kommt ja auch immer auf die Anzahl der einzelnen Sektoren an). Vielleicht so um die 50-60cm. Und stimmt! Ruten braucht man immer ausreichend. :k


----------



## hirschkaefer (18. April 2017)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Lajos, ich dachte du als alter Hase hast schon längst mal so ein Teil in der Hand gehabt...


----------



## Lajos1 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Lajos, ich dachte du als alter Hase hast schon längst mal so ein Teil in der Hand gehabt...




Hallo,

nein, habe ich nicht, aber der Japaner hat mir das seinerzeit, müsste so 5-6 Jahre her sein, sehr ausführlich erklärt.
Allerdings erlebte ich damals hautnah das mit der japanischen Freundlichkeit. Ich gab ihm damals so zwei, drei meiner Erfolgsnymphen; drei Tage später, am Fluss, hielt ein Auto an, aus dem entstiegen: der Japaner, seine Frau nebst zwei Kindern und ich wurde so weit ich es richtig mitbekam als großer Wohltäter vorgestellt, da er mit meinen Nymphen offensichtlich recht erfolgreich war.
Unter mehrmaligem Verneigen verabschiedeten wir uns dann.
Er hatte allerdings keinen Telerute sondern eine dreiteilige 3 Meter-Rute.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (18. April 2017)

*AW: Tenkara Angeln*

Für nicht zu große Bäche stelle ich mir das absolut super vor. So gut wie kein Gerödel nötig und die Präsentation auf den Punkt genau. #6

Das Forellenfischen in den Pyrenäen, das Peche au toc, ist im Grunde genommen auch nichts anderes, außer das man dabei mit natürlichen Insekten und Larven am Haken angelt.


----------

